# Primavera Enterprize



## ehab1070 (31 يوليو 2006)

:1: هل يوجد اى كتاب لشرح Primavera Enterprize


----------



## haithamelkott (2 أغسطس 2006)

*الكتاب المطلوب*

اخى العزيز :
لدى ال manual الذى تريدة و حجمة 10 ميجا و اريد ان اعرف طريقة لرفعة على النيت


----------



## ehab1070 (2 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك مقدما اخى الفاضل ويمكنك ارساله لى على البريد الالكترونى التالى
ehab1070*walla.com


----------



## ehab1070 (2 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك مقدما اخى الفاضل ويمكنك ارساله لى على البريد الالكترونى التالى
ehab1070*walla.com:77:


----------



## mbhussein (2 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرا مقدما اخى العزيز ويمكنك ارساله لى على البريد الالكترونى التالى
mbhusseinatgmail.com


----------



## ehab1070 (9 أغسطس 2006)

اخى الكريم Haithamelkott لك الف شكر وتقدير على ارسال manual وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## معماري صغير (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*رجاء موافاتي بسرعة*

اخى الكريم Haithamelkott لك الف شكر وتقدير على ارسال manual وجزاك الله كل الخير
علي بريدي pmp822005 * yahoo.com


----------



## محتاج تخطيط (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*رجاء الإرسال*

أخي الكريم برجاء إرسال الكتاب إلى إيميلي أيضاً و جزاك الله خير
asumairi***********


----------



## محتاج تخطيط (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*غريب*

غريب ليش ممنوع كتابة الإيميلات؟؟
على العموم أخي Haithamelkott مع جزيل الشكر يرجى إرسال نسخة على إيميلي:
asumairi*yahoo.com


----------



## وليد محمد حسن (12 نوفمبر 2006)

أخى الفاضل برجاء اسال ال Manual على الE-Mail wldmhasan***********


----------



## habeeba (13 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن برده ترسلهولي على leelee_300*************
أو Habeeba80*********** لو سمحت؟؟


----------



## habeeba (13 نوفمبر 2006)

leelee_300 على الهوت ميل
Habeeba80 على ******


----------



## habeeba (13 نوفمبر 2006)

Habeeba80 على ال YAhoo.com


----------



## habeeba (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مش عارفه فعلا ليه الإيميل مش بيظهر
بس الجيش بيقول إتصرف


----------



## م محمد عبد السميع (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل برجاء إرساله لي علي mo7same3 ات gmail وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Amar Yasser (19 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الحبب ..... فى احتياج شديد له ...... إرساله لي علي 
yasscivil***********


----------



## عزمي الخليلي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

haithamelkott قال:


> اخى العزيز :
> لدى ال manual الذى تريدة و حجمة 10 ميجا و اريد ان اعرف طريقة لرفعة على النيت


اخي العزيز
بارك الله فيك ارجوا منك اذا امكن ارساله على البريد الالكتروني التالي ولك مني جزيل الشكر
azmikhalili***********
تحياتي


----------



## loved_boy (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز
بارك الله فيك ارجوا منك اذا امكن ارساله على البريد الالكتروني التالي ولك مني جزيل الشكر
jabuhashim about gmail


----------



## ashraf safan (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز نشكر لكم مجهوداتكم القيمة و ارجو ارساله لى على البريد الالكترونى التالى

ashrafsafan************* 


 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## skhawatmi (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*أرجو ألا تنساني من نسخة*

أخي الكريم 
أرجو أن ترسل لي نسخة كذلك إلى بريدي و جزاك الله كل خير

skhawatmi at gmail dot com

و لك ألف تحية


----------



## ahmedhamid (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل برجاء إرساله لي علي ahmedabdel_hamid***********
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## شادي اسلام (21 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي العزيزhaithamelkott سلام الله عليك وعلي امثالك الكرام المتعاونون في هذاالمنتدي الظريف وددت لو ترسل هذا ال manual*****ي وهن fathy_kotb*********** واكون
لك من الشاكرين واذا لم يظهر ال***** فكما تقول لك الاخت habeebaاتصرف وهذا من العشم في
حضرتك ولك جزيل الشكرال***** علي ******


----------



## redamatar (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*sharshar_1977yahoo.com أوsharshar_2010hotmail.com*

من فضلك ارسلهولى انا ايضا على هذا ال


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الزملاء الأفاضل لقد حصلت فعلا" على نسخة من primavera 5 و أريد أن أرفعها على الموقع للأستفادة أرجو أرشادى عن الطريقة التى أتبعها لأنجاز ذلك ،النسخة تم فتحها و عمل setup بسهولة بدون crack .

أخوكم 

م / محمود حازم عياد
002020101497118


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ما زلت أنتظر أن يرشدنى أى زميل عن كيفية رفع البريمافيرا 5 على الموقع و دعونا من حساب عدد المشاركات لأننى جاد فى رغبتى أن ينتفع بالبرنامج أكبر عدد البرنامج أكثر من رائع ، وأذا لم أحصل على رد لطلبى أكون بذلك قد تأكدت ان الزملاء لا يحتاجون هذا البرنامج

أخوكم

م / محمود حازم عياد

ج م ع/ 0101497118


----------



## محتاج تخطيط (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ المهندس / محمود حازم عياد
يوجد مواقع لإستضافة الملفات كبيرة الحجم على الإنترنت مثل:
uploading.com و filefactory.com أرجو منك الدخول على أحد هذين الموقعين و رفع البرنامج و سوف تحصل من موقع الرفع على اللينك الخاص بملفك أو ملفاتك و حينها يمكنك مشكوراً نشر اللينك في المنتدى.
أنتظر منك لينك البرنامج بفارغ الصبر أخي الكريم.
و السلام عليكم،،


----------



## Mohammed A (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل برجاء إرساله لي علي
alsafa99 (AT) hotmail.com
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## AYMAN 007 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الأخ ( محتاج تخطيط ) شكرا" على أستجابتكم السريعة و سأقوم أن شان اللة برفع البرنامج على الموقع فور أنهاء الصيانة للكومبيوتر الخاص بى و قد تعاملت مع برنامج file factory بسهولة
وبالنسبة للزميل mohammed a من الصعب تحميل البرنامج على e-mail الخاص بكم حيث أن البرنامج يزيد عن 498 MB 
أخوكم 

م/ محمود حازم عياد
002020101497118


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الأخ ( محتاج تخطيط ) شكرا" على أستجابتكم السريعة و سأقوم أن شان اللة برفع البرنامج على الموقع فور أنهاء الصيانة للكومبيوتر الخاص بى و قد تعاملت مع برنامج file factory بسهولة
وبالنسبة للزميل mohammed a من الصعب تحميل البرنامج على e-mail الخاص بكم حيث أن البرنامج يزيد عن 498 MB 
أخوكم 

م/ محمود حازم عياد
002020101497118


----------



## topman007 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى العزيز 
ممكن ترسله لى على الاميل
nady008 at gmail . com


----------



## pmi (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن بعد اذنك تبعتهولى على hatoom_21***********


----------



## بروج (14 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجو التفضل بارساله لي على الاميل
dina_alany***********
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.Haythem (14 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم برجاء إرسال الكتاب إلى إيميلي أيضاً و جزاك الله خير
enghaythem80*yahoo


----------



## عفاف سعيد (16 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ممكن ارساله لي على ال***** التالي Zenasaad85***********


----------



## engahmedalaa (17 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم الرجاء ارسال علي ايملي وانا اقتني كورسات pmp فيديو ولا كن حجمها كبير ولا اعرف ان اعمل رفع لها لذا ارسلو لي الطريقة مع تحياتي

engahmedalaa***********


----------



## kindeel (19 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخواننا الافاضل هل ممكن ارساله لي على ال*****
if_92*********** 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## kindeel (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ال***** على ******


----------



## egyptian_5 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

عفوا 
اريد نسخة من الmanual 
وال***** الخاص بي هو karimhussein27***********
شكرا لاهتمامك وتقديم المساعدة


----------



## الرمضاني (13 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم : اسعدني وجود هذا الملف لديك, واسأل اللة ان يجازيك بالحسنات المضاعفة,ارجو ارساله على بريدي الالكتروني<laithkassem***********> .


----------



## loved_boy (13 يناير 2007)

الأخ الفاضل برجاء إرساله لي علي jabuhashim ات gmail وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## a178r (15 يناير 2007)

sallam_1974************* اذا تكرمتم حد يبعتلي الملف علي ال*****


----------



## a178r (18 يناير 2007)

نرجو من الاخوة رفعها علي احد المواقع لتعم الاستفادة او ارساله علي sallam_1974 علي الهوت ميل


----------



## bonito (18 يناير 2007)

أخي الكريم برجاء إرسال الكتاب إلى إيميلي أيضاً و جزاك الله خير
kholito13***********


----------



## memo_planner (20 يناير 2007)

اخى الفاضل برجاء ارساله على m.elmallahy***********


----------



## memo_planner (20 يناير 2007)

الاخ الكريم برجاء ارساله على m.elmallahy***********


----------



## mena01234 (21 يناير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء

ارجو ارساله لي ايضا على mena01234 على y a h o o

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Kosh-kosh83 (22 يناير 2007)

أرجو ارساله إلي مع جزيل الشكر لك ع ال***** 

ammarof83***********


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (26 يناير 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## tomymore (27 يناير 2007)

ممكن تبعتهولى على tomy_more على ****** دوت كوم
وشكرا


----------



## tomymore (27 يناير 2007)

معلش مش عارف لية مش بيكتب ال***** تانى tomy_more على يـ ا هـ و دوت كوم


----------



## egoze (13 فبراير 2007)

ممكن تبعتهولى على egoze_team***********


----------



## egoze (13 فبراير 2007)

egoze_team on yahooo


----------



## نصر محمد احمد (15 فبراير 2007)

اخي العزيز ارجوا ارساله الى shawaheenn***********


----------



## cineaste (15 فبراير 2007)

*shokrn*

can u send it to me cineasteg(at)yah00.fr

shokrn gazyln


----------



## sinan.saad (13 مارس 2007)

الرجاء من اخي العزيز التفضل بارسال نسخة الى بريدي sinnan78 ات yahoo.com


----------



## om farah (14 مارس 2007)

اخى الفاضل ممكن ترسلو ليه على ال***** ولو عندك ال munaul 
dinaelghandoor*************


----------



## sasem (16 مارس 2007)

اخى الكريم ممكن تتفضل بارسال ال manual على sasem1 @ ياهو


----------



## anlutfi (17 مارس 2007)

اخي الكريم ممكن تبعثلي الكتاب على adham.lutfi(at)yahoo.com


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (5 أبريل 2007)

رجاء رفعه على موقع Shareحتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## engahmedalaa (7 أبريل 2007)

engahmedalaa at yahoo رجاء ارسالو لي يا هندسة


----------



## حاتم الألفى (7 أبريل 2007)

الأخ العزيز أرجوأن ترسل لى نسخة لوامكن جزاك الله خير على الميل الخاص بى 
hatemelalfy2*************


----------



## عثمان احمد (8 أبريل 2007)

الأخ العزيز الرجاء ارسال المنيوال على 2nd.osman*********** و اكون شاكر مجهودك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 أبريل 2007)

انا محتاج لهذه المانيول جدا وأرجوك مع الشكر مقدما إرسالها على amk956 ****** ولك طيب الدعاء


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 أبريل 2007)

انا محتاج لهذه المانيول جدا وأرجوك مع الشكر مقدما إرسالها على amk956 البريد الساخن ولك طيب الدعاء


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (14 أبريل 2007)

*Copy if u pls.*

If you please send me a copy as per the attached file information
regards


----------



## الكراديسى (14 أبريل 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

komno434 at yahoo dot com


----------



## BABA (14 أبريل 2007)

أنا عاوزو كمان ياولدي


----------



## mmi_arch (14 أبريل 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

برجاء الإرسال على الميل التالي، ولك ألف شكر
mmi_arch AT yahoo DOT com


----------



## aljazerah (14 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز ياريت تبعثلي الكتاب على البريد لاني محتاجه جد
alialjazerah2003

وهذا على اليياااههو


----------



## MOHAMMAD SAED AHMA (15 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك اخي العزيز مقدما وأرجوا ارساله على البريد الالكتروني




mtaleb22yahoo.com


----------



## مهندس من مصر (15 أبريل 2007)

*الله يعطيك العافيه*

اخى الكريم 

برجاء ارسال المانيوال على البريد التالى 

hany_c_v*yahoo.com

و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kingsize (15 أبريل 2007)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس / هيثم القط
بعد سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ،،،،،،،
أرجو التكرم بأرسال المانيوال الخاص ب primavera enterprise على عنواني التالي
engmostallam @ Y A H O O . COM
وذلك لأني فعلا محتاجه جدا جدا حيث أنني الآن وان شاء الله سوف اتم امتحان دورة البريمافيرا المستوى الثاني وفي نفس الوقت ادرس دورة ال PMP
بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ........... وشكرا
اخيك م / مصطفى علام - مصر


----------



## هانى المسيرى (18 أبريل 2007)

الاخ الكريم برجاء ارسال manual على messeri67*********** وجزاك الله خيرا

م هانى المسيرى


----------



## هانى المسيرى (18 أبريل 2007)

[email protected] Y A H O O . COM


----------



## BABA (21 أبريل 2007)

أخي الفاضل أرجو التكرم منكم بارسال المانوال إلى بريدي الإلكتروني التالي
abdulbarihn***********
ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله عنّا كل خير


----------



## BABA (21 أبريل 2007)

أخي الفاضل أرجو التكرم منكم بارسال المانوال إلى بريدي الإلكتروني على ******
e-mail ID : abdulbarihn 
ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله عنّا كل خير


----------



## BABA (21 أبريل 2007)

أخي الفاضل أرجو التكرم منكم بارسال المانوال إلى بريدي الإلكتروني التالي:
e-mail ID : abdulbarihn 
e-mail root : yahoo.com
ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله عنّا كل خير


----------



## أم روضة (22 أبريل 2007)

أرجو من أحد الإخوة إرسال المانيوال على بريدي وأكون شاكرة جدا جدا جدا
[email protected]


----------



## عديل فياض (22 أبريل 2007)

*Primavera Manual*

Salam,
Can you please send the manual of this email ID. I will be more than thankful.
adeelfk***********


----------



## kingsize (22 أبريل 2007)

الى جميع الأخوة الزملاء الكرام
بعد سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أرجو من أي زميل لديه اي كتب او شروحات بريمافيرا انتر برايس يرفعهم على المنتدى
الموضوع هام جدا وعاجل لي ولكثير من الزملاء الأعزاء
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم والله الموفق وهو الهادي الى سواء السبيل
واللي عنده الموضوع ومش عارف يرفعه يراسلني على عنواني
مهندس / مصطفى علام - مصر العربية
engmostallam @ y a h o o . c o m




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=406189


----------



## م/محمود120 (22 أبريل 2007)

برجاء إرساله لي عن طريق 
email: mahmoud169*************
ولك جزيل الشكر
م/محمود عبدالمجيد


----------

